# Home defense



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Who keeps weapons in their room? Or in their house?

I have a loaded over and under 12 gauge behind my bedroom door and my bat from high school next to the TV hehe.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a 00 loaded 12 shorty up just where I can reach it that you can't even see if you were standing under it. The rest are locked up unless I am carrying.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a 40 cal Glock loaded in the desk with inner-laser.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got a sling shot and a tooth pick


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i got a sling shot and a tooth pick
> [snapback]968426[/snapback]​


Well I guess if you're a good shot that will work ehhehehee


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sKuz said:


> i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> [snapback]968438[/snapback]​


i dont thinks theres to many these days that leave home with out it


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> [snapback]968438[/snapback]​


Dude, if he's a robber, he aint there to kill you. And if he's there to kill you, he aint there to rob ya...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ive got a safe in my bedroom,den and two in my basement..only one who can get into them is me..keeps me safe from the wife.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> ...


Nope, if they enter your house they get.....

View attachment 55936


Who cares why they came in.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> ...


what if he just wants to spoon with you


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope you guys that don't keep them locked anywhere don't have children...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I hope you guys that don't keep them locked anywhere don't have children...
> [snapback]968456[/snapback]​


I don't have kids but my peter sure is loaded for some ehehehhe


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

back home we have "couple" guns but here at my apartment at school just got a bb gun that i just bought, so i'm aiming for the face


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

sKuz said:


> i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> [snapback]968438[/snapback]​


Ya, thats why I don't let the hamburglers know where I keep it.









"What? My gun? Ya its over there. Are you gonna rape me first or after?"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

johndeere said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> ...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> ive got a safe in my bedroom,den and two in my basement..only one who can get into them is me..keeps me safe from the wife.
> [snapback]968448[/snapback]​


that was a very good movie but didnt it teach you not to be a racist?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> ive got a safe in my bedroom,den and two in my basement..only one who can get into them is me..keeps me safe from the wife.
> [snapback]968448[/snapback]​


haha


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


Racist???


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


Nope, that point was made for "anyone" who enters your home unlawfully. If you came in my house uninvited I'd blow your head off equally....you can believe it. You oversensitive jackass.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

IMO American History X wasnt a bad movie. it doesnt really appeal to some...well most ppl, but its sorta the same as the movies about the black guys fuckin sh*t up in the ghetto, or shooting up ******* houses.

ppl today have become so acclimated to one version of racism, that they dont realize the amount of 'reverse-racism' coming back the other way.

like chris rock, that little f*ck is the most racist c*nt ive ever heard or seen.

ppl see someone post that part of the movie, and immediately he's racist. f*ck that man.

anyways. im in canada, so guns arent as widely available. but i am in the process of the bloody gun license crap.

but for the moment, my protection consists of a fuckin big, heavy, wooden baseball bat...and a 6 inch butterfly knife.

and for the moment, part of my toolbelt is sitting in my room. so i got a drywall saw that could gut any m**********r that came in uninvited.

i totally recommend a drywall saw for anyone who wants a sharp, nasty knife. serrated as hell, with a sharp ass point. my one was like 15-20 bucks. its a good 'backup plan'


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> i totally recommend a drywall saw for anyone who wants a sharp, nasty knife. serrated as hell, with a sharp ass point. my one was like 15-20 bucks. its a good 'backup plan'
> [snapback]968548[/snapback]​


Ya also a used cement finishing trowel can get pretty damn sharp.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I keep my .45 cal glock 21 loaded next to my bed. It is of course in a vault that only I can open. 
Here is a pick of the vault...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


Dude he's not Racist! That is a cool ass scene from the movie.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I keep my .45 cal glock 21 loaded next to my bed. It is of course in a vault that only I can open.
> Here is a pick of the vault...
> [snapback]968573[/snapback]​


thats cool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I HAVE MY GOOD LUCK GOALIE STICK, THAT WON MY TEAM THE GAME TWO YEARS AGO. THE STICK IS RIGHT UNDER MY BED AND IF YOU DARE TO BRAKE INTO MY MOMS HOUSE AND I CATCH YOU IM USING MY STICK IN YOUR HEAD TILL IT BREAKS ON YOUR HEAD!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

an ak works fine for me (ready to go) but i also got a choc lab and no kids so i know when anybody close as she (my dog) will go nuts.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I got hospital and cemetary, my left fist is hospital, cus if you get hit with that you go to ER, and if you get hit with my right fist, you go to the cemetary.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I hope you guys that don't keep them locked anywhere don't have children...
> [snapback]968456[/snapback]​










No kids


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

iv got a bb gun! even my sister laffed at me when i shot her with it!
I also have a cricket bat and a hockey stick for close combat fighting lol


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I pack 24/7. Loaded Berretta either on my bedstand, under my drivers seat, or in my waist. I donts f*ck around.

I made a deal with a guy for a brand new preban Tec 9. That will be my "holy sh*t I'm a bad aim but sorry for you because I got a highcap clip" anti home invasion weapon.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been shot in the







with a bb gun and a blow dart gun. Both were mine and both were by my friends visiting.







Needless to say I have close buddies. Glad they didn't find the Glock


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> I made a deal with a guy for a brand new preban Tec 9. That will be my "holy sh*t I'm a bad aim but sorry for you because I got a highcap clip" anti home invasion weapon.
> [snapback]968683[/snapback]​


Your insurance company would love you

"Yeah someone broke into my house so I need to file a claim.... uh huh... yes that's right... well no they didn't steal anything actually but I need to replace about a hundred square feet of drywall, a television set and two windows... what's that?... no the burglar didn't do any of the damage..."


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Seriously though, I don't think I'd shoot someone just for breaking into my house. Someone doesn't deserve to die just for trying to steal my sh*t, if they were f*cking around downstairs trying to get at my stereo and television, computer or whatever I'd just wait for the cops to get there since they're only posessions anyway. If they made a move up the stairs to where my family was sleeping however, I wouldn't have a second thought about shooting them a few times.

I know people who used to steal sh*t from people's houses when they were like 14 years old and just stupid and young. I really couldn't shoot someone over some of my sh*t knowing they could just be some idiot kid


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

none yet. when i get some cash saved up after im done with school i'm planning on getting a walther ppk-s. or if someone can convince me to get another compact or sub-compact pistol that packs a punch, i'm open for ideas.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Seriously though, I don't think I'd shoot someone just for breaking into my house. Someone doesn't deserve to die just for trying to steal my sh*t, if they were f*cking around downstairs trying to get at my stereo and television, computer or whatever I'd just wait for the cops to get there since they're only posessions anyway. If they made a move up the stairs to where my family was sleeping however, I wouldn't have a second thought about shooting them a few times.
> 
> I know people who used to steal sh*t from people's houses when they were like 14 years old and just stupid and young. I really couldn't shoot someone over some of my sh*t knowing they could just be some idiot kid
> [snapback]968692[/snapback]​


if it was some punk kid i'd probably just attack him with a bat or something. but if it's a grown ass man and he's bigger than me [you don't gotta be that big] i'd shoot him at least twice. after hearing what goes on with home invasions, you can never be safe. and the most non-dangerous robber is the one on the ground screaming in pain from gunshot wounds to his legs.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

If someone comes to my house to start sh*t I take it very seriously, If someone actually breaks in to my house they may die or get hurt badly if they are caught. If I didn't have kids or I lived alone it may be a diffrent story, but I get extremely aggresive when my kids may be in danger.
I don't think I could live without my kids, so I won't take any chances. I am extremely protective of my family.
We have actually had to use our firearms to hold people on our property until the police arrived and that took time since we lived about 30 minutes out of town. All exept one was for stealing the last one was for shooting at my brothers with an SKS from about 3/4 mile away. When he saw three trucks of my family pull up yelling at him to drop his weapon and all of us were pointing our handguns and rifles at him he nearly fainted. 
One guy was stealing our gasoline,we had about 1500 gallons of unleaded and about the same of deisel. My dad nearly made that poor bastard deaf shooting 12g rounds off near his ears until the sherrif arrived. His girlfriend was in her car screaming she told the sheriff what my dad did and the sheriff told her that he checked my dads shottgun and it had not been fired.








Another time I actually had a shotgun to a classmate of mine that We caught stealing our alfalfa. He and his brother had previously stolen about 3 tons of alfalfa until we finally caught him in the act. We have had so much equipment and even a tractor stolen from us. 
One idiot that was hunting missed my sister by 6" when he shot thourgh her bedroom window.
Stealing is one thing but never come into my house uninvited.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gotta love all this conditioned fear - very unreal, but amusing to watch


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I keep a Glock 27 under my mattress and a loaded Binelli shotgun behind my door. You might walk in to my house, but you're going to be rolled out on a stretcher!!!!

I also have a 150 pound Fila Brasileiro that guards my house. It's one of the meanest dogs you can own.

Breaking into my house would just be stupid.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Gotta love all this conditioned fear - very unreal, but amusing to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conditioned Fear.......maybe I need to rethink that machine gun bunker next to my attic window









LOL!


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got Scamp ........ my German Shepard and my ankel biter a Jack Russel.


----------



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

I've got a .357 Sig Sauer and the wife carries a Taurus compact 9mm so if I happen to miss the old lady's got 10 more coming. Plus a spaz of a dog that goes ape sh*t if anyone else is around, Bella, the dog, will make a sh*t load of noise until she can get close enough to get petted, not an agressive bone in her body.

Conditioned fear is really not the point, I work for a local enforcement agency, alot of my time is spent in isolated areas where the possiblity of assistance from police is not available so I am permitted to carry a concealed weapon.

It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i got a .40cal HK and my benelli sbe in my room. my roomate has his .357mag in his room, and in the living room we have a mini 14.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

4cmob said:


> i got a .40cal HK and my benelli sbe in my room. my roomate has his .357mag in his room, and in the living room we have a mini 14.
> [snapback]969094[/snapback]​


Damn, you guys are ready to rock....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You don't need to worry about someone stealing it if you carry it everywhere.









Para 14-45LDA with 2 14round preban mags, match-grade barrel, Novak style trituim sites, flat mainspring housing, double-sided safety, full length guiderod, matched bushing, dehorned, lowered ejection port, fitted slide to frame, tuned extractor, etc...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

no gun... no need...

I dont live in the Bronx or Compton....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i have a remington 870 12g and an 1100 12g in my room. course i ran out of shells the other day so it's not gonna do much for me.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > i got a .40cal HK and my benelli sbe in my room. my roomate has his .357mag in his room, and in the living room we have a mini 14.
> ...


theres no time to play around, if u break in ur gettin popped


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

we have guns and stuff, but in the safe downstairs except for my dads glock.......hes a cop, so he keeps it upstairs.......since im only 16, my weapon is a loaded paintball gun under my bed....LMFAO


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well as you all can see, if someone enters our house its....

View attachment 56064


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> I keep a Glock 27 under my mattress and a loaded Binelli shotgun behind my door. You might walk in to my house, but you're going to be rolled out on a stretcher!!!!
> 
> I also have a 150 pound Fila Brasileiro that guards my house. It's one of the meanest dogs you can own.
> 
> ...


wut kinda dog is that ...did u inject it with steroids


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a Glock 27 under my mattress and a loaded Binelli shotgun behind my door. You might walk in to my house, but you're going to be rolled out on a stretcher!!!!
> ...


Here's a pic of one

View attachment 56065


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jesus christ...


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I use Magic.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that dog looks like a cane corso, pitbull, bull mastiff, and some other rowdy dogs...all rolled into one big ass mean dog:laugh:

sweet.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its a blood hound bullmastiff mix


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have my shotgun's locked up, but I think I might keep my chainsaw under my bed. Wouldn't that ruin a robbers night. All the hear is "VRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" with me running through the house screaming like a banshee. Not to mention it would probably wake the neighbors and make ANYONE think twice about robbing my place. I can see it now, 2 robbers talking to each other "Hey, lets hit up that place" "No way man, I heard about someone tryin to rob that place, the crazy f*cker chased him around the house with a chainsaw!"

Specifically this chainsaw
CHAINSAW!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

and if u had time, dress up like the dude from texas chainsaw massacre.............they would sh*t their pants


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> and if u had time, dress up like the dude from texas chainsaw massacre.............they would sh*t their pants
> [snapback]969913[/snapback]​


I would probably be nekkid if the came in the middle of the night....which would be worse than a TCM outfit


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u sleep naked?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u sleep naked?
> [snapback]969925[/snapback]​


LOL...............no


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > and if u had time, dress up like the dude from texas chainsaw massacre.............they would sh*t their pants
> ...


true........just be careful how you swing that saw then.....


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey guys this is one of my first posts here and its a topic love to talk about (hence my handle). Anyhow, the only gun I keep loaded is my Springfield Armory XD-9 with a high-cap magazine and I keep that on my night stand. In the unlocked cabinent (no kids) right next to my bed is a Yugo Mauser, Yugo SKS, Rem. mod 700, Marlin mod 330, Rem. mod 870, Ruger 10/22 and lastly a Romanian AK-47 clone and an AK-74 clone! HeHe I feel sorry for ANY ONE coming into my house with out me knowing! Oh yeah in the space under the cabinent is a drawer of about 20 magazines (please dont say clips only garands take clips) with some loaded for the Aks. I was planning on builng another AK and my first AR, but Ive been bit by this pirahna bug so Im broke!!!!!

-JD


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a attack trained rohm....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i got my uncle


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Azeral said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you guys that don't keep them locked anywhere don't have children...
> ...


Nice one


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a Glock 27 under my mattress and a loaded Binelli shotgun behind my door. You might walk in to my house, but you're going to be rolled out on a stretcher!!!!
> ...


The Fila Brasileiro is a truly unique dog. They come from Brazil and have a personality referred to as "Ojeriza." It loosely translates into "the hatred and loathing of strangers." They bond to the immediate family and friends and tolerate NO ONE else in the house or yard. Once the socialization is over, if it doesn't know you, forget it.

They are also illegal in England and a couple other countries.

It's like having an alarm system on the house that you never have to set.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have K Fizzly's uncle


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have Jewelz, he carries a K Fizzly's uncle.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how much are those tazers? arent they like 800$ or some crap?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

pantast1c said:


> Guys let me show you the new future of defense. LEGAL TO CARRY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


illegal in ny and will always be, while ago in a bar scuffle, some idiot stuck me with one of those small hand tasers in my ribs, all it did was piss me off and make me puke after i got done with his ass














.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hahaha

i want a taser but there ilegal in massachusettes... which is f*cking retarded, so u can buy a gun that kills but not a taser.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Why would any one want a big bulky ass taser when, in most states, its legal to carry a handgun?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know.... I would shot anybody who broke into my home. One of my good friend's farther was killed by an burgler (they had a home security system). I would not take a chance with my family's life.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i dont own a gun..the last thing i need is an unarmed robber breaking in and using my own weapon against me to kill my or my fam
> [snapback]968438[/snapback]​


gun control is not laws and bans.

gun control is the ability to hit one's target. any person out there that has the intelligents to have a weapon they have the intelligence to not give the gun to the robber.

anyone in the south has heard

"i will give up my gun when they pry it from my cold dead fingers."


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Why would any one want a big bulky ass taser when, in most states, its legal to carry a handgun?
> [snapback]974342[/snapback]​


where? texas and comptom


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

u can get a license to carry in most states cant u?

i know u can in mass....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> JD7.62 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would any one want a big bulky ass taser when, in most states, its legal to carry a handgun?
> ...


its extremely easy to get a permit, they cannot deny you your constitutional right as long as youve never been convicted of a felony, are a mental case, or live in nyc and even then a friend of mine wanted to get his but was convinced hed be denied because he was convicted of attempt murder a felony, but hes kept his nose clean for 15 years so i convinced him to at least try and send in the application, all he had to do was go in front of a judge and he got it, full carry to. only place it gets extremely hard to get is inner cities like nyc ect.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn once im 21 im buying myself a glock and gonna carry it everywhere...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> damn once im 21 im buying myself a glock and gonna carry it everywhere...
> [snapback]974431[/snapback]​


except schools, airports or any goverment building







, nyc doesnt play games as well not sure about other cities but i got caught with a piece on me in the city and had to go to court to get it back.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Umm... so what do you do when you try to shoot someone with that taser and you miss? Throw it at them? Ya, I'll stick with my .45


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > damn once im 21 im buying myself a glock and gonna carry it everywhere...
> ...


And Walmart.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Umm... so what do you do when you try to shoot someone with that taser and you miss? Throw it at them? Ya, I'll stick with my .45
> [snapback]975123[/snapback]​










yeah pick the tips up and go step in a puddle


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I keep a 38.stubnose under my bed.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I have none, but my Dad is like a Gun Freak. He goes to the Gun show everytime its in town.
However, He does have a .45 Smith and Wesson behind his bed


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


The walmart around here you can carry, but this is Arizona.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i keep my "guns" (refering to my arms) loaded at all time








J-Rod


----------

